
Ask HN: Open-Source Tools for OKR? - sureshn
Manging all our Objectives and key results using google sheets has been cumbersome to say the least. We are searching for a Open Source tool which we can use and surprisingly did not find any thing except for fluxday which is kind of old and not maintained. Any open source tools which you folks can suggest would be great
======
hans1729
Replace your query-term with "to-do" and google will yield plenty of results

~~~
mtmail
Yes, I think searching for produtivity tools for personal use is the key. All
tools meant for companies cost money (because companies are willing to spend
for extra productivity).

